# Iron Man 3 - Vierter Kino-Trailer veröffentlicht



## FlorianStangl (15. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Man 3 - Vierter Kino-Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Iron Man 3 - Vierter Kino-Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. April 2013)

Der Trailer ist doch schon ewig bekannt. o,o


----------



## Chronik (15. April 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf den release


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (15. April 2013)

schrott....


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. April 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> schrott....


 So kann man deinen Kommentar natürlich auch nennen  Der Film ist wohl Geschmacksache, aber gesehen hat man ihn ja noch nicht. Ich erlaub mir daher erst später ein Urteil.


----------



## Plasmaschnitzl (29. April 2013)

Marvel hat mich mit seinen Filmen echt in den Bann gezogen, ich finde die rocken alle! Manche mehr (Avengers), manche weniger (CA). Ich hoffe nur, der Mandarin wird dem Comic gerecht und Ironman steht mal einem richtigen OP-Villain gegenüber . Dynamo war jetzt auch nicht sooo der Bringer, auch wenn er cool verkörpert wurde.


----------



## TobiasHome (30. April 2013)

Hab den Film vorhin im Kino gesehen (es lebe die Sneak Preview!). Ich fand ihn gut. Nicht überragend, aber gut. Man darf nur nicht allzuviel von der Story erwarten.


Spoiler



Böser unbekannter Mann terrorisiert die USA. Naja.


Aber sonst gut.


----------

